# Time for my first cut-out



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

If you want the bees out of the garage take your comb. I attach my comb with Plumber's stapping. http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?269488-Cat-s-meow&highlight=meow
And it seems to hold the comb very well then I clean the comb area with a mixture of water,soap,& Clorox.
If you leave open brood comb in the wall and take the queen but not all of the bees they should make a new queen, of course don't spray the comb if you are going to raise a new queen. (I just know someone would say something if I did not clarify).


----------



## CULTURED REDNECK (May 3, 2012)

AWESOME!! Thanks for confirming my suspicion. I really dont care if some of the bees stay in the garage, so I wont spray the brood comb with anything. I was worried they may all go back to the old hive if I left even a trace of comb behind.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

It would likely pay you BIG dividends to find another Houston beek in here (could check the bee removal list for listings) who has a bit of experience with cut-outs to help you with your first time...I did my 1st cut-out on my own as there was simply nobody experienced around to help & BELIEVE me, the experienced hand would've been a TREMENDOUS benefit!


----------



## CULTURED REDNECK (May 3, 2012)

There is a fellow I work with who is new to bee keeping that is going to help me, that way I wont be going at it totaly alone.
My Grandfather and I have done a few cut-outs 20+ years ago, so I guess this really is not my first rodeo. Just the first one in a long long time and the first without grandpa around to lead the way. Now it's got to be me busting the brush...


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

don't leave any comb unless you want all the bees back on it.I've never tried attatching comb to TB's.how do you keep from crushing the wax?


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

The link above is how I attach the comb


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Read this thread-
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?259430-Wanting-to-get-the-queen-from-a-trap-out-HOW
If you don't mind the hive in your garage cc hogans method (described in that thread) will allow you to make several starts from it. If you don't have any bees now you might have to buy a queen to start off.
Bill


----------

